# DeLaval milker parts?



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Anyone out there maybe have some DeLaval milker parts? I have an older black pulsator Sterling/DeLaval, need some parts for, I have used up my resources in my area. Anyone have ideas or a old dealer in your area, let me know. This is not my only one and it still is working, just planning ahead. Thanks Marc


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Marc, is this what you want? http://madison.craigslist.org/grd/1654496336.html

I travel through Cross Plains almost every day - email the seller, see if its what you want. If they do not want to ship it then you and I can work something out and I could ship it to you.
Cathy


----------



## triple divide (Jan 7, 2010)

springvalley,

Check with e-zee in Gordonville Pa. Here's their catalog.

http://www.ezeemilkingcatalog.com/

They have parts, rebuilt units and new pulsators for delaval. I know because I was just talking to them about my pail milker, as I'm needing parts also. The store number in Gordonville is 717-768-7599


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Cathy; The craigs list post has been removed. Thanks marc


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Marc, it still comes up fine for me. maybe try again?


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Cathy, I still can`t get it, can you forward it to me somehow?Thanks Marc


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

drat, it's gone now for me too. 

I've had great luck posting on craigslist in my area to find surge pulsators. Also had great luck on mwt.net (western wisconsin). 

gl!


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

Marc, I've got a few old parts around here, maybe an diaphram or two and other odds and ends, what specifically do you need?

BK


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Are you sure you can part with them 65284 ? Do you have the collar that goes between the pulsator and lid that the vacuume hose hooks to, and the rubber plug/valve under pulsator in lid, and maybe the diaphrams if you can part with them. I may have part #`s if you need them. P.M. me with the price and we`ll go from there. Thanks Marc.


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Check with this place here. They seem to have a good online catalog.
Bob
http://www.partsdeptonline.com/cgi-bin/store/commerce.cgi


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

O.K. here`s some serial # off the parts.Rubber button on lid 03845, lid gasket 029, collar is 1 7/8in.outside dia. 1 1/2in. inside dia. flat on one side, lip on the hose connection side on the other side, no # on that one. That one is cracked and could use that right away. Most of the supply places do not have this old of parts, they do have ones for some of my newer ones, but this old gal is my favorite and can`t milk without yer.Thanks Marc.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

Marc, I sent you a PM re: parts.


----------

